# pelvic pain- some good info



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

web page


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

What a terrific site! It really helped me. Thanks. Cynthia


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

When I clicked on the link, the website said there was an error or the link was out of date?


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Sorry! Link not working!If you go to merck.com, they have a lot of good articles on pelvic pain, etc. Just do search.I hope this helps..


----------

